# Bargain CO2



## Maximumbob (8 Nov 2007)

I just got a CO2 cylinder brand new and full for Â£20...

See my post here for details.


----------



## stevet (8 Nov 2007)

any link...


----------



## Maximumbob (8 Nov 2007)

stevet said:
			
		

> any link...



click on the here part and scroll to the bottom


----------



## stevet (8 Nov 2007)

aaaahh...cheers

unfortunate its refillls only by the looks of it (you cant buy the cylinders individually) but is much cheaper than anything i have seen so far. Ideal for you in cheshire....


----------



## Maximumbob (9 Nov 2007)

yes you can buy the cylinders individually.  That was Â£20 including gas.  He said the refils are about Â£3.


----------



## stevet (9 Nov 2007)

The site seems to say that the Â£20 is for 'deposit' amount. One presumes then that you dont 'own' the cylinder as such? Also they dont look brand new either?

When you enquire about owning/delivery of the cylinders they only deliver in batches of cylinders?


----------



## Maximumbob (9 Nov 2007)

I'm not sure about the online site.  I rang up the guy and spoke to him.  They were very straight forward.  I'm sure they prefer to deal with customers face to face or on the phone.  More straight forward.  

He did say you could rent the cylinder, but suggested that I bought it outright as it would be simpler that way.


----------

